# Chocolate Bunny for Haunters



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Would have been great to have seen this earlier!

http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/looflirpa/e88a?cpg=fbl_e88a


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd like to see that in my Easter basket.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This could soo be done. My daughter is bringing her boyfriend home to meet the family this Easter. I would love to have one of these sitting at everyone's dinner plate when we sit down to eat. My mind is starting to turn.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Heehee. Arson


----------

